# Live TV not working with Google Mesh



## Martha Jane Canary (Dec 9, 2021)

I had stream installed and when the tech saw that I was using a google mesh, he stated that I would not be able to use the Live TV option. I asked him why and he stated that since they started installing them, no one with a google mesh can stream live TV - it just spins and then returns a download error. Per the tech, other mesh network brands work fine.
The unit connects to my mesh without issue. I can stream any app or use the Chromecast feature, but the Live TV option fails every time. I completed L1 TS (rebooting, etc).
My cable company is Service Electric Cablevision in PA.
I set up a deco mesh and it live streams fine. It is definitely something specific with Google.
Any thoughts as to what would cause this?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

see: Live TV not working with Google Mesh


----------

